#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Палийский эквивалент слова "ретрит"

## madigeyev

Интересно, есть ли? А то почему-то везде используется английское слово. Наверняка ведь и во времена Будды как-то назывались периоды уединенной практики. В словарях я нашел только про Вассу (Rain Retreat).

----------


## Ассаджи

Есть такое слово - "paviveka", "уединение", которое встречается, например, в Пити сутте:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../an05-176.html

----------


## Тера

Извините за дилетантство, но по-моему, "уединение" и "ретрит" не совсем равнозначны. А нет какого-нибудь термина или словосочетания, обозначающего "практиковать самостоятельно" или "практиковать в одиночестве"? Я где-то об этом читала, но к сожалению, точно не помню.

----------


## Ассаджи

"Павивека" как раз означает уединение-отшельничество практикующего аскета.

"Ретрит" -- это калька с английского "retreat", "уединение".

Конечно, групповых ритритов в загородных пансионатах во времена Будды не было  :Smilie: 

В Пити сутте это временное уединение для практики, рекомендуемое мирянам.

Еще есть выражение "eko vūpaka.t.tho"  "один, уединившийся", "пребывающий в уединении", встречающееся, например, в Поттхапада сутте:

Alattha  kho  citto hatthisāriputto bhagavato santike pabbajja.m, alattha upasampada.m. Acirūpasampanno   kho  panāyasmā  citto  hatthisāriputto  eko  vūpaka.t.tho  appamatto  ātāpī  pahitatto viharanto   na  cirasseva–  yassatthāya  kulaputtā  sammadeva  agārasmā  anagāriya.m  pabbajanti, tadanuttara.m–  brahmacariyapariyosāna.m  di.t.theva  dhamme  saya.m  abhiññā  sacchikatvā upasampajja  vihāsi.  ‘Khī.nā jāti, vusita.m brahmacariya.m, kata.m kara.nīya.m, nāpara.m itthattāyā’ti– abbhaññāsi. Aññataro kho panāyasmā citto hatthisāriputto arahata.m ahosīti.

И так Читта, сын Хаттхисари, обрел странничество вблизи Блаженного, обрел доступ к общине. И вскоре после того, как достопочтенный Читта, сын Хаттхисари, обрел доступ в общину, он, предавшись одиночеству, пребывая в усердии, рвении и решимости, скоро сам познал, испытал и обрел в зримом мире, ту цель, ради которой люди из славных семейств, оставив дом, странствуют бездомными – несравненный венец целомудрия, – и постиг: "Уничтожено вторичное рождение, исполнен обет целомудрия, сделано то, что надлежит сделать, нет ничего вслед за этим состоянием". И так достопочтенный Читта, сын Хаттхисари, стал одним из архатов.

http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn09.htm

Близкий родственник "vūpaka.t.tho" -- "vūpakāsa", "уединение".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.06.2018)

----------


## madigeyev

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ассаджи_ 
> *Есть такое слово - "paviveka", "уединение", которое встречается, например, в Пити сутте:
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../an05-176.html*


Спасибо за информацию. Так может, "внедрять" это слово "в массы", и проводить павивеки вместо ритритов?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ассаджи

:Smilie:

----------

